# Pics of your poodle and their bestie!



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

She has many besties in a house of six kids, here is one.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My boys are best friends. They love teasing each other and playing tug of war...and begging for food 







And Yuki and my brothers pup grew up together and are only a couple months apart in age. They LOVE each other...I can't even say the name "Hudson" in the house or he runs around searching for him and crying lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin doesn't have one yet. :-(. 

He doesn't know how to play with toys. I hope one day I can come back and answer.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau loves his Lambchop!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

When I clicked o that photo of Khaleesi and Tiger I literally laughed out loud! LOVE that face and Khaleesi's calm face (can a poodle raise one eyebrow? ) in the background!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Molly and Lambchop's friendship is still solid after 3 years together.....(many washings and mendings later!)
She has the big one too, but her little original one is the real deal!!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> She has many besties in a house of six kids, here is one.


D'aww! Like a little baby! I love it, that snow looks way fun and your baby looks happy and warm and toasty! Is your other little one on the left eating snow? LMAO that was a bad habit of mine when I was young now I'm an ice chewer!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Michelle said:


> My boys are best friends. They love teasing each other and playing tug of war...and begging for food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE seeing the big dogs with their tiny friends, your little one is so cute he looks stuffed, your spoo looks like he has a coat texture I'd kill for Khaleesi to get. Not surprised to see different breeds with their spoo besties, everyone knows spoos are the like the popular kids amongst breeds!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

nifty said:


> When I clicked o that photo of Khaleesi and Tiger I literally laughed out loud! LOVE that face and Khaleesi's calm face (can a poodle raise one eyebrow? ) in the background!


LMAO it was a well timed photo they were yipping and play fighting and I just called Tiger's attention and that's what I got, lol Khaleesi loves her boyfriend and yes I'm pretty sure that's a brow raise!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm thinking Lampchop is pretty popular amongst poodles, perhaps they think they've found lost kin? Khaleesi's friend Sunny is a spoo and he too LOVES his lampchop!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor is smitten with his "cousin", Sky.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> D'aww! Like a little baby! I love it, that snow looks way fun and your baby looks happy and warm and toasty! Is your other little one on the left eating snow? LMAO that was a bad habit of mine when I was young now I'm an ice chewer!


Omg He is eating snow, never noticed before. The one holding the dog is turning 16 and the one eating the snow is 11. When I went back to look at the pic I was imagining it to be my 7 year old eating snow not the 11. lol


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> Omg He is eating snow, never noticed before. The one holding the dog is turning 16 and the one eating the snow is 11. When I went back to look at the pic I was imagining it to be my 7 year old eating snow not the 11. lol


Don't worry I'm sure he'll grow out of it like I did  can't blame him it's pretty and sparkly in the sun who could resist trying to eat some magic? The dog fits right in with your cute fam.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Sailor is smitten with his "cousin", Sky.


Is Sky a pitty? What gorgeous markings he looks like Khaleesi's "cousin" Shane, my brother's pitbull (he's brown and white too!), do Sky and Sailor get into as much mischief as Shane and Khaleesi? I swear I love when Shane comes over when my brother visits but Khaleesi gets soooo wild they rassle so much it becomes a tornado in the house! And is it just me or are pitties and spoos just the funniest buddies when they play?


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Merlin doesn't have one yet. :-(.
> 
> He doesn't know how to play with toys. I hope one day I can come back and answer.


As of right now YOU are Merlin's best buddy, I've never seen anyone more devoted to their dog reading your posts, don't worry he's a work in progress but you are making progress


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> As of right now YOU are Merlin's best buddy, I've never seen anyone more devoted to their dog reading your posts, don't worry he's a work in progress but you are making progress


Ahhh that is so nice, thank you ! It made me all tingly inside...


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's Jaxon with Garrett, our grandson. These two are the best buddies ever!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, these two mae a great pair and your pictures are just awesome ! The second one is very special...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup. Sky is a pitty girl. She is a big baby and is easily frightened. When she gets scared, she looks to Sailor for reassurance. He's almost ten, she's only three. They don't wrestle much, but they do a lot of chasing around the yard. She can barely keep up with him and runs out of breath. I think it's because she doesn't have a yard of her own. They do make a funny looking pair, but they love each other.


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Smudge loved Monkey so much Monkey didn't survive too long!








He also loves playing with Skittle


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My girls besties





















they really love each other


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall is so attached to his octopus he can't keep his paws off it.  He's had a thing for octopuses since he was a pup.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My girl has her big "sister" and loads of toys she loves. Her (and Fires) Lambchop is still in critical condition after the last play session. They really are not ment to be the center of a tug-of-war between two 40 something dogs!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 2 are inseparable ... They are attached at the hip LOL Lou is abit more independent, she won't cry too much if Apollo left to go the vet or something, but if she goes out of his sight he cries and cries... 

I actually feel bad that they are SOOO attached, for the fear that if something happened they'd be devastated, but then again.... I'm absurdly attached... And I know that it's way over the normal, since they came right after I lost my dad and they help fill a huge hole in my life, I know I'll be devastated too!. I wonder how to teach them and ME how to be less dependent of their love 

But anyways... Back to topic 

They are siblings. Whether by blood of by heart ❤


----------

